# Uber Drivers Packing Heat



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2016)

Just saw two stories on the News about two Uber Drivers that shot Perps who were trying to Rob/Car Jack them.

One was in New Orleans on Canal St.( the Suspect is a known Criminal and is under arrest after trying a Car Jack while a passenger was in the car ) The Driver shot an innocent bystander who is OK, and the other is in Florida where the perp is DOA!

Both Drivers were licensed to carry and no chargers are pending against the Drivers.

Cue Jim Croce and "Bad Bad Leroy Brown! "


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Dec 30, 2016)

Just another reason to take public transit, where ever and whenever realistically possible


----------



## AFS1970 (Jan 1, 2017)

We had a big case here in CT a few years ago about a taxi driver carrying a firearm. Now the law at the time required no permit to own a gun in your home or place of business, and this driver had no permit and was considering the taxi as his place of business. Interestingly enough one court sided with him but the appeals court did not, claiming that a car could not be a business location. Our laws have changed since then, but I wonder how Uber's steadfast claim that they are not a taxi company but a ride sharing service would effect such a case?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 3, 2017)

Show them what you're made of, Uber drivers!


----------



## saxman (Jan 5, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Just another reason to take public transit, where ever and whenever realistically possible


Because no one ever packs heat on public transit ever...


----------

